# Needing Recomendation for Snow Sweeper



## soundguy_99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guys,
2 Questions for you,
In front of our Concert Theater we have a Fairly large Cement area that we have to keep clean of snow. It also gets allot of foot traffic, booth people crossing across it as well as people coming into the theater as well as generally we have allot of older people comming in for concerts, so it needs to be really clean, and not slippery.
We have the typical snow blower and shoves and steel brooms, but with such high foot traffic, as well as.as much snow as we do get, the snow, no matter what you do, the snow gets matted down into the concrete, and makes it slippery.
I was looking at those motorized Snow Sweepers (Like a Snow blower but instead of an auger it has a steel brush). but never used them before.
I was wondering if and how well do they work for taking that matted down snow. Would it get rid of the matted down snow, there by leaving a nice clean non slippery concrete surface, and secondly if they do work I am looking for any recommendations you guys may have on which ones I should be looking at. 
Please keep in mind, the ones, I have seen have been fairly large and expensive (eg $3000), which for us with our budget isn`t feasible. I need something a little less expensive, and maybe the size of a garden tiller if thats possible.
Any thoughts are greatly appreciated,
Thanks,
soundguy_99


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Have you guys ever considerd using salt or some other kind of calcium or magnesium chloride blend? You could pre treat your concrete area before an expected snow which makes it harder for the snow to bond to the concrete. Once you shovel your concrete you can then reapply your product reducing the risk of refreeze and creating the non slick surface you are looking for. Just an option.

In my past experiences I believe most of the brooms are not wire brushes but a stiff bristle. Maybe someone else can chime in on this.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

The hard bristles do a nice job. The other option is to go with the bristles that can go on trimmer heads or even rubber paddles.


----------



## soundguy_99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guys,
Thanks for the replys,
On the topic of salt, theirs only one problem, its bran new concrete with a warranty attached, so by putting any salt of chemicals on it will void the warranty of the concrete. Thats why were looking at the sweeper.
I will look into that machine,
If there are any other ideas please let me know.
Thanks,
soundguy_99


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

If you've got a rental place in town, I'd see what they have available and rent something before you buy.


----------



## soundguy_99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey JohnRoscoe,
I thought about that, and phoned around here, and no one seems to have them to runt, its a specialty order, thats why I though I would post here and see what suggestions people have. I have seen them around but this town is small enough that it tends to be a snow blower town. Their is the leaf blowers around here but that won`t help with the matted down snow.
Again any thoughts are greatly appreciate.
Thanks again,
soundguy_99


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow etc.*

As you have an area that has high foot traffic,
and apparently a very small budget its problematic 
but in no way difficult. you will have to spend more than 
three thousand dolars to purchase a motorised sweeper
to accomplish the task at hand.

The BCS two wheel tractor will handle this job easily 
and quickly for you with its broom attachment and will 
work quickly.

As you will have snow and ice remaining on the sidewalk 
the only latitude you have is to employ a kerosene heater 
with a directing hood to dissolve the ice and snow that 
remains on the concrete surface and dry it completely 
without chemicals which would cause your concrete to 
become weaker and brittle.

The employment of a very large kerosene heater and a sheet 
metal air duct directing hood would dissolve and dry the sidewalk 
for you quickly and easily with no chemicals.

If you want real world examples I can cite several for your examination;
the former railroad company CONRAIL, had several railroad track and 
switch cleaning machines which employed jet engines mounted on 
self propelled railroad carier vehicles to heat and blast the snow and
ice from the rail and switches to clear them of ice and snow.

The CSXT railroad company owns these machines now and employes 
them to clean the switches and rail in the Albany and Buffalo rail yards that 
operates.

The use of a salamander with an air directing hood to clear the remaining 
snow build up will do it efficiently and quickly for you and eliminate the use
of chemical deicers on your new concrete.

The sheet metal hood would have to be fabricated by a sheet metal shop 
and it can be made to roll back and forth with wheels and a handle or two 
to position it to remove the remaining ice and snow by creating a narrow thin 
air duct to direct the heated air to the concrete surface to dispose of the ice 
and snow quickly.

And as the salamander is on wheels you can push it and the air hood along to
dry the concrete and break up and remaining ice or snow and melt quickly.

You will be able to purchase the Kerosene, Kerosene cans, Kerosene fired salamander and 
the sheet metal air directing hood and wheels for much less than three thousand
dollars and the heat will be a welcome addition to the theatres exterior setting as well.

The salamander will be 110 volts UL and CSA safety rated and the power demands will be small requiring a portable GFIC, 12 guage extensionn cord, and the use of Kerosene and storage of same using the type 2 steel cage safety cans for Kerosene will satisfy any insurance companies concerns as they are UNO rated fuel storage cans.

If you like I can provide you wilth a basic drawing showing how easliy it can be accomplished.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

How big is the area?


----------

